# Install game on usb? is it possible?



## jasaguayo (Apr 14, 2009)

my aunts computer has no memory left for a game, and I wanted to know if I can use my USB 2GB memory for my game... its Roller coaster tycoon 3. so it only need 600MB hard drive space and 234 MB RAM. is it possible? if so, how?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

jasaguayo said:


> my aunts computer has no memory left for a game...


Hello jasaguayo :wave:

Do you mean that she has no more room on her hard drive? Memory and Storage space are two completely different things.



jasaguayo said:


> ...and I wanted to know if I can use my USB 2GB memory for my game...


Do you mean a "thumb drive"? Like a memory stick? If you do then, the answer is no. These are a "Flash" type of drive, where information is burned directly onto the stick itself. Hard drives, on the other hand, are an array, or group, of DVD disks; for lack of better term. They are constantly being written to, read and accessed by the system for numerous reasons.

In order to install the game you have a couple options:

1. - Ask your Aunt if there are some programs she doesn't use anymore. Perhaps some files, music, photos you could burn to disk to free up hard drive space?

OR

2. - Go to the store and buy an additional Hard Drive.

Let us know if you have any other questions... :wink:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
I agree 100% with Sven, USB flash drives or not meant to install applications or games on them they are simply not fast enough to read the informations like the Hard Disk
on the other hand, you can use the Flash Disk to free up some space, but of course you need more than 600 MB to play the game (so you need additional space in your HDD, 15%)


----------



## jasaguayo (Apr 14, 2009)

OK I installed the game on my usb drive and I downloaded a no cd patch AND IT WORKED on my computer too. It took a little longer to install on my usb, but the load times on the game are a lot faster... It turns out that I could install other games aswell and im thinking about making a video on youtube for others.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would stil say that you should be keeping that hard drive lean and mean like what RockmasteR and Sven2157 said. The USB flash drives are slower becasue they have to go through this cycle. 

USB - Motherboard - OS HDD - to graphics card/CPU, etc. 

When using a HDD you skip out the USB stick and the slower USB wire speeds too. Not only that but if your HDD does not have at least 15 free like mentioned above the computer will be slow. It needs this much just to run nicely.


----------

